# Bioheaven given to me for free



## crayc (Feb 12, 2011)

So i picked up biogrow and biobloom and some budswel. they threw in a free bottle of bioheaven which cost 60 alone. So what is wrong with bioheaven? Any one use this stuff.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know what Bioheaven is, but generally when they give something away, it needs something else to go with it.  But not always.  A while ago, GH gave away (you paid shipping) their new organic line which consisted of 10 qt bottles of different nutes and additives.


----------



## crayc (Feb 12, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't know what Bioheaven is, but generally when they give something away, it needs something else to go with it.  But not always.  A while ago, GH gave away (you paid shipping) their new organic line which consisted of 10 qt bottles of different nutes and additives.



i bought biogro and biobloom from them which is the biobizz line. I searched around and have not found anything good about bioheaven. for a small hydroshop business based inside a house to give away a 60 dollar product the thing has to suck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2011)

I would imagine that this is a promo from the manufacturer, not the hydro shop.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is what the Bio site sayes. Sound like a compost tea to me.


BioHeaven is a specially formulated Plant Energy booster which contains carefully selected biological stimulants, such as amino-acids. Amino-acids are the basic building blocks for the proteins and enzymes, which are essential to the structure and the metabolism of plants. 
As a result, BioHeaven enhances utilization and translocation of nutrients in fertilizer blends & foliars and boosts up the anti-oxidant system of the plant, rids the plant of toxins built up during periods of stress, repairs chlorophyll and restimulates the plant. 

The L-amino acids used by BioBizz for BioHeaven are extracted from soybean cake and other organic protein sources via enzymatic hydrolysis and fermentation. This process ensures the amino acids to be extracted in L-form, the only absorbed and used by plants. Besides the L-amino acids, BioHeaven contains natural aged humus, one of the most versatile components in soil environments. This component, in combination with other operative substances in BioHeaven, increases extremely the quantity of minerals in the soil. Normally, the percentage of minerals uptake lies around the 5-10%, the substances within BioHeaven can raise it up to 95%. 

These processes stimulated by BioHeaven enhance the availability of nutritionally important trace elements, which are capable of entering plant cells.

Benefits of using BioHeaven:
Highly concentrated. 
Rapid and complete uptake of the key nutrients. 
Accelerated chelation of essential macro and micro nutrients. 
Improves yield and quality of harvest. 
Improves moisture retention in plants and reduce moisture stress. 
Stimulates enzymatic systems in plants to increase plant respiration. 
Provides a valuable source of carbon for soil micro-organisms. 
Compatible with all fertilizer programs/ brands, both biological biomineral or synthetic. 
For every system SOIL, HYDRO and AEROPONICS!
Application rate:
1/2 to 1 tablespoon per gallon of water. Start using in the second week of grow. Stop using two weeks before harvest.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 26, 2011)

:bump: How they work out?


----------

